# Relapse, gastritis and Aloe Vera juice



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

Last October I was prescribed Azrythromycin (I may have the spelling wrong - sorry) for a sinus infection. It was the second time last year that I'd had the prescription for the same issue and I had to stop taking it after a couple of days because of severe stomach cramps.About 3 weeks later I had the most bizarre diarrhea I'd ever seen; started off yellow, turned orange, smelled like a chemical factory - just plain weird. I was tested for parasites and bacteria but nothing was found.A few weeks after that I was struck with intractable anxiety and horrible stabbing pains in my chest that felt like a hot poker being fished around. Without any tests I was diagnosed with GERD and given Pantaloc (not sure what it's called in other countries but it's a PPI). After a few days on it I had such awful stomach pains they thought I was having a gallbladder attack.That began a 5 month journey where the fatigue was so horrible I could barely care for myself, I was unable to care for my dogs and had to stay with my elderly parents for a couple of months. My stomach and esophagus were very inflamed; I could not lean over or lie down I was in so much pain. I had try to sleep sitting up which was not very refreshing to say the least.I was prescribed a number if different medications for different issues. My GI tract was in spasms so Dr prescribed Dicitel. It worked briefly but then the stomach cramps became unbearable. All of the PPI's caused the same problem. Even trying to take clonazepam at that time (for the anxiety) caused my esophagus to go into spasms. I was very fortunate to have gotten in to see a GI specialist (the waiting list in Alberta is one year if you have no alarming symptoms like bleeding). I guess I was so pathetic in my pain that I got a fast track! The upper endoscopy showed that I have severe gastritis but I do not have celiac or H Pylori.I changed my diet and stopped eating things that I thought might cause problems: no wheat, no dairy (GI doc figured I am now lactose intolerant); no processed foods, no added sugar, have been trying to follow the FODMAP diet in the last few months.I was finally able to go back to work in May; things were steadily improving and I was feeling more like my old self. I did occasionally slip and eat something with sugar in it like a date square, but still very low amount of sugar in my diet. I was noticing that some of the old symptoms I'd had before all of this happened were returning: stuffy sinuses, gunky eyes, skin problems. I wondered if what I was eating was causing it.Three weeks ago I was feeling so good that I had a beer (I'd had no alcohol since last October). Then a couple of days later I ate some candy - this started a downward slip of symptoms, the worst of which was a burning, painful stomach and acid reflux. The diarrhea was starting to return as well. I started with Zantac and when that didn't work as well as I hoped I started taking Nexium.I haven't felt so sick in months! The Nexium has made me feel like I have the flu, except no fever: achy joints, dizzy, insomnia, stomach cramps, intestinal cramps, diarrhea, depression, vivid nightmares. The longer I've been taking it the worse things are getting. I've decided no more Nexium; I just can't hack it.I am now looking at natural alternatives. I've taken supplements throughout this experience; some have helped, some have not. Has anyone used Aloe Vera juice for GI issues, especially gastritis? What do you find effective for reflux?Throughout all of this I've been taking probiotics as well; I started with Ultimate Flora, Critical Care and wonder if some of the pain was caused by gas trapped because of this probiotic. I switched to Healthy Trinity which I take with Tuzen and ProPhresh (I've had a yeast infection recently and don't want to get another one). When the latest GI issues started I took VSL#3 for a few days but wasn't sure if my weird symptoms were a Herx reaction to the bazillions of CFU's in that. (I might be exaggerating a little ;-)Sorry to be so wordy but I've found my regular Dr to be less than helpful (which he freely admits!) and the GI hard to get in to see. I also find that Western medicine has a very narrow view of what might be wrong. My own theory is that I've got a very big imbalance of flora in my gut and I need to get that balance back. The sugar I consumed gave the bad guys lots of fuel and they went to town multiplying. I'd give anything to speak to someone who can help me understand my problems more clearly. I have a pretty good life; I have people and pets that love me, I have a job and food and a roof over my head. I'd like to round out the equation and add more awesome to my life by resolving these stomach and GI issues.Any suggestions are appreciated and thanks for letting me get this all off my chest.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I have been using a grape seed and skin based supplement called Provex CV since July of 1998. It stopped all of my stomach issues (constant burning, reflux) within about 6 weeks. Over the next year it reduced my daily D to a very controllable 2 or 3 soft poops a day. 13 years later, with some dietary caution and some fiber each day, I am pretty well normal. With no fiber and much less caution, I am 2-3 soft poops in the morning and then pretty well normal. I can count the number of stomach problems I have had in the intervening years on the fingers of one hand and still have a couple left over to scratch with. Its mode of action is to control platelet behaviour that is involved in both the deposit of cholesterol (my problem and the main reason I began using it) and the inflammation in the GI tract.Mark


----------



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion Mark. I will take a look into it. I see you're in Canada as well, do you find the supplement easy to locate? I've had to order some things from the US online because I can't find them in Canada.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I think you're onto something with the avoiding chemical side. I've been researching and learned all sorts of things, tried many and I'm doing better now than in 40 years. do a search on nutritional yeast, baking soda, sulphured molasses and nascent iodine. Can't hurt to read up, may help. Sure helped me.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

KarenMcP said:


> Thanks for the suggestion Mark. I will take a look into it. I see you're in Canada as well, do you find the supplement easy to locate? I've had to order some things from the US online because I can't find them in Canada.


It is made and sold directly by Melaleuca out of Idaho Falls. They do ship to Canada but it is a membership company so that makes it a bit more difficult. If you like, I can send you some links re the platelet function of the supplement and the old London Hospital that discovered the same platelet behaviour in the colon. Mark


----------



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

overitnow said:


> It is made and sold directly by Melaleuca out of Idaho Falls. They do ship to Canada but it is a membership company so that makes it a bit more difficult. If you like, I can send you some links re the platelet function of the supplement and the old London Hospital that discovered the same platelet behaviour in the colon. Mark


Yes, please. Any information that is helpful is welcome.Thanks


----------



## KarenMcP (Mar 29, 2011)

Trudyg said:


> I think you're onto something with the avoiding chemical side. I've been researching and learned all sorts of things, tried many and I'm doing better now than in 40 years. do a search on nutritional yeast, baking soda, sulphured molasses and nascent iodine. Can't hurt to read up, may help. Sure helped me.


Thanks for the information - I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Here is a reference to the old study. In Googling for it, I found lots of newer work that refers to this, so hopefully it is actually being looked at anew. (You will have to register to download the free complete PDF.) http://gut.bmj.com/content/36/1/5.full.pdfHere is a fairly difficult piece of reading on the platelet control exhibited by Grapeseed (GSD) and Grapeskin (GSK) together, as provided by Melaleuca. (Since bowel inflammation is neither looked for nor mentioned, I include it so that you can see that the supplement actually does what the Rampton/Collins work suggested would be useful.) What is interesting from general reading is that this explains why red wine, and not white wine, is effective in lowering heart attack rates in France, and why grape seed extract alone has not been shown to be useful as a treatment. http://jn.nutrition.org/content/132/12/3592.fullMark


----------



## abbyinokc (Aug 15, 2015)

Aloe (often called aloe vera) produces two substances, gel and latex, which are used for medicines. Aloe gel is the clear, jelly-like substance found in the inner part of the aloe plant leaf. Aloe latex comes from just under the plant's skin and is yellow in color. Some aloe products are made from the whole crushed leaf, so they contain both gel and latex. The aloe that is mentioned in the Bible is an unrelated fragrant wood used as incense.

Aloe medications can be taken by mouth or applied to the skin. Aloe gel is taken by mouth for osteoarthritis, bowel diseases including ulcerative colitis, fever, itching and inflammation, and as a general tonic. It is also used for stomach ulcers, diabetes, asthma, and for treating some side effects of radiation treatment.

But most people use aloe gel topically, as a remedy for skin conditions including burns, sunburn, frostbite, psoriasis, and cold sores. Some people also use aloe gel to help surgical wounds and bedsores heal faster. There is some science supporting these uses. Some chemicals in aloe gel seem to be able to increase circulation in the tiny blood vessels in the skin, as well as kill bacteria. Together, these effects suggest that aloe gel might be effective in speeding wound healing. But it's too early to come to that conclusion. Evidence is contradictory. One study suggests that aloe gel may actually delay wound healing.

Some people take aloe latex by mouth, usually for constipation. Less often, aloe latex is used orally for epilepsy, asthma, colds, bleeding, absence of menstrual periods, colitis, depression, diabetes, multiple sclerosis, hemorrhoids, varicose veins, bursitis, osteoarthritis, and glaucoma and other vision problems.

But taking aloe latex by mouth is likely unsafe, especially at high doses. There is some concern that some of the chemicals found in aloe latex might cause cancer. Additionally, aloe latex is hard on the kidneys and could lead to serious kidney disease and even death.

A number of years ago, the FDA became concerned about the safety of aloe latex, which was an ingredient in many laxatives. The FDA's concern was heightened by the fact that people develop a kind of "tolerance" to aloe latex. They have to take more and more of it to get a laxative effect. That means they are likely to increase their dose -- and their risk. The FDA requested safety data from the makers of laxatives that contained aloe latex, but they didn't comply, possibly because of the expense involved in doing safety studies. In the absence of safety data, the FDA required manufacturers to remove or reformulate all over-the-counter (OTC) laxative products in the U.S. market that contained aloe. The deadline for compliance was November 5, 2002.

How does it work?
The useful parts of aloe are the gel and latex. The gel is obtained from the cells in the center of the leaf; and the latex is obtained from the cells just beneath the leaf skin.

Aloe gel might cause changes in the skin that might help diseases like psoriasis.

Aloe seems to be able to speed wound healing by improving blood circulation through the area and preventing cell death around a wound.

It also appears that aloe gel has properties that are harmful to certain types of bacteria and fungi.

Aloe latex contains chemicals that work as a laxative.

Aloe Vera Juice Side Effects:

Applying aloe vera gel is considered safe, but consuming unprocessed juice extracted from the latex can cause several side effects leading to major health risks. Some of the side effects of aloe vera juice are:

1. Aloe vera juice contains a substance called anthraquinone, a laxative, which can cause diarrhea if taken in large amounts. Severe diarrhea can cause pain, cramps and dehydration.

2. Consult your doctor before consuming aloe vera juice, especially if you're undergoing a medical treatment or taking prescribed drugs, as the juice may cause adverse reactions when consumed along with few medicines. Laxative in aloe vera may even inhibit the absorption of some drugs in the body. Aloe vera juice also reacts to herbs like jalap roots, castor oil, rhubarb root and bark root, causing dehydration and diarrhea. Fenugreek and garlic do not digest well with aloe juice; it can lower blood sugar and potassium levels in the body.

3. Drinking aloe vera juice can result in allergic reactions like skin rash or hives, itchy or swollen skin, difficulty in breathing, chest pain and throat irritation.

4. Aloe vera juice contains latex, an ingredient which has many health risks associated with it. It can aggravate health problems like colitis, Crohn's disease, appendicitis, diverticulosis, intestinal obstruction, hemorrhoid, stomach pains and ulcers. There are also reports which suggest of hepatitis caused by consumption of aloe vera juice, becoming a cause of concern for people with liver problems.

5. Pregnant and lactating women are strictly forbidden from consuming aloe vera juice, due to its purgative and irritant qualities. It may stimulate uterine contractions in pregnant women, leading to miscarriage and birth defects. Lactating women should also refrain from consuming aloe vera juice, as it contains anthraquinone which may lead to diarrhea. It is also considered unsafe for children below 12 years of age.

6. People, who suffer from irritable bowel syndrome and gastrointestinal problem, should not drink aloe vera juice, as it contains high amount of laxatives which can increase the severity of the problem.

7. Drinking unprocessed aloe vera juice can cause dehydration and electrolyte imbalance in the body. It also changes urine color to pink or red in color.

8. Consumption of aloe vera juice can lead the body to produce excessive amounts of adrenaline, which can be harmful for people suffering from heart conditions. It can also lower potassium levels in the body, causing irregular heartbeats, weakness and soft muscles. Hence, it is not recommended for children and elderly people.

9. Consuming aloe vera juice, for more than a year can cause pseudomelanosis coli, a condition which increases the risk of colorectal cancer. There are even possibilities of developing carcinogenic risk if consumed in high amounts.

10. Aloe vera juice helps to lower blood sugar levels by decreasing insulin resistance in the body. Thus, people who are undergoing treatment for hypoglycemia or diabetes should consult their physician before consuming aloe vera juice.

11. Overdose of aloe vera juice can cause blood build-up in the pelvis, which leads to kidney damage.

12. Prolonged usage of aloe vera juice can increase the risk of constipation. Also, intake of aloe latex can cause depletion of the potassium from the cells of the intestinal lining.

Drinking Aloe vera juice side effects are most commonly experienced by people who consume excessive amounts, exceeding the recommended dosage.


----------



## abbyinokc (Aug 15, 2015)

Many other prescription and nonprescription medicines (eg, used for allergies, blood thinning, cancer, depression or other mental or mood problems, heartburn, infections, involuntary movements, irregular heartbeat or other heart problems, narcotic addiction, nausea and vomiting, pain, Tourette disorder), multivitamin products, and herbal or dietary supplements (eg, herbal teas, coenzyme Q10, garlic, ginseng, St. John's wort) may interact with azithromycin. Ask your doctor or pharmacist if you are unsure if any of your medicines might interact with azithromycin.

I can't take Azithromycin at all. In fact none of the mycins. Highly allergic to them and I experienced horrible nausea while taking it before finding out I was allergic to it. As well as diarrhea. Any antibiotic or penicillin ALWAYS gives me a yeast infection and many times also thrush.

Side effects of azithromycin:

Diarrhea or loose stools; headache; mild stomach pain; nausea; upset stomach; vomiting.

Severe allergic reactions (rash; hives; itching; difficulty breathing or swallowing; tightness in the chest; swelling of the mouth, face, lips, throat, or tongue; unusual hoarseness; wheezing); bloody or watery stools; changes in hearing or hearing loss; chest pain; eye or vision problems; irregular heartbeat; mouth sores; muscle weakness; pain or inflammation at the injection site; pounding in the chest; red, swollen, blistered, or peeling skin; ringing in the ears; seizure; severe dizziness; severe or persistent diarrhea; stomach cramps or pain; symptoms of liver problems (eg, yellowing of the skin or eyes; dark urine; pale stools; severe or persistent nausea, vomiting, or loss of appetite; unusual itching); trouble speaking or swallowing; unusual vaginal itching, odor, or discharge.


Blistering, crusting, irritation, itching, or reddening of the skin
cracked, dry, or scaly skin
fever
swelling
Abdominal or stomach pain
blistering, peeling, or loosening of the skin
bloody or cloudy urine
bloody, black, or tarry stools
body aches or pain
burning while urinating
chest pain
chills
congestion
cough increased
cough producing mucus
dark urine
difficult or labored breathing
difficult or painful urination
dizziness
drowsiness
dryness or soreness of the throat
earache
fainting
fast, irregular, pounding, or racing heartbeat or pulse
general feeling of discomfort or illness
general feeling of tiredness or weakness
headache
indigestion
irregular or slow heart rate
itching
joint or muscle pain
large, hive-like swelling on the face, eyelids, lips, tongue, throat, hands, legs, feet, or sex organs
light-colored stools
loss of appetite
muscle aches and pains
nausea or vomiting
noisy breathing
passing of gas
rash
red skin lesions, often with a purple center
red, irritated eyes
redness or swelling in the ear
runny nose
shivering
shortness of breath
sneezing
sores, ulcers, or white spots on the lips or in the mouth
stomach pain, continuing
stomach pain, fullness, or discomfort
stuffy nose
sweating
swelling of the face, ankles, hands, feet, or lower legs
tender, swollen glands in the neck
tightness in the chest
trouble with sleeping
trouble with swallowing
unpleasant breath odor
unusual bleeding or bruising
unusual tiredness or weakness
upper right abdominal or stomach pain
voice changes
vomiting of blood
wheezing
yellow eyes or skin
Abdominal or stomach cramps or tenderness
bleeding gums
bloating
blood in the urine or stools
blurred vision
change in hearing
clay-colored stools
coma
confusion
constipation
continuing ringing or buzzing or other unexplained noise in the ears
decreased urine output
depression
diarrhea, watery and severe, which may also be bloody
dizziness, faintness, or lightheadedness when getting up suddenly from a lying or sitting position
fainting
greatly decreased frequency of urination or amount of urine
hives
hostility
increased thirst
irritability
lethargy
loss of hearing
lower back or side pain
muscle twitching
pains in the stomach, side, or abdomen, possibly radiating to the back
pale skin
pinpoint red spots on the skin
puffiness or swelling of the eyelids or around the eyes, face, lips, or tongue
rapid weight gain
seizures
stupor
unusual weight loss
Acid or sour stomach
aggressive or angry
bad, unusual, or unpleasant (after) taste
belching
burning feeling in the chest or stomach
burning, crawling, itching, numbness, prickling, "pins and needles", or tingling feelings
change in taste
changes in the color of the tongue
crying
depersonalization
dry mouth
dysphoria
euphoria
excess air or gas in the stomach or intestines
feeling of constant movement of self or surroundings
full feeling
heartburn
hyperventilation
increase in body movements
itching of the vagina or genital area
lack or loss of strength
mental depression
nervousness
pain during sexual intercourse
paranoia
quick to react or overreact emotionally
rapidly changing moods
rash with flat lesions or small raised lesions on the skin
redness of the skin
restlessness
sensation of spinning
shaking
shortness of breath
sleepiness or unusual drowsiness
sleeplessness
sore mouth or tongue
stomach upset
thick, white vaginal discharge with no odor or with a mild odor
unable to sleep
white patches in the mouth, tongue, or throat
Difficulty with moving
fear or nervousness
increased sensitivity of the skin to sunlight
muscle pain or stiffness
pain in the joints
redness or other discoloration of the skin
severe sunburn
trouble sitting still
 Gastrointestinal

Gastrointestinal side effects have included nausea, abdominal discomfort, vomiting, and diarrhea in up to 10% of patients. However, patients rarely (less than 1%) discontinued therapy due to these side effects. Dyspepsia, flatulence, mucositis, oral moniliasis, constipation, melena, and gastritis have been reported with a frequency of 1% or less. Pseudomembranous colitis has been reported with nearly all antibacterial agents and may range in severity from mild to life-threatening. Therefore, it is important to consider this diagnosis in patients who present with diarrhea subsequent to the administration of azithromycin. Anorexia, vomiting/diarrhea rarely resulting in dehydration, pancreatitis, oral candidiasis, pyloric stenosis, and rare cases of tongue discoloration have been reported during postmarketing experience.

Hypersensitivity

Reappearance of allergic symptoms may occur without further azithromycin exposure when symptomatic therapy is discontinued. This phenomenon may be related to the long tissue half-life of the drug. Patients experiencing allergic symptoms may require prolonged periods of observation and symptomatic treatment.

Hypersensitivity side effects have rarely included angioedema, anaphylaxis, Stevens-Johnson syndrome, and toxic epidermal necrolysis. Toxic pustuloderma with fever has been reported in at least one patient receiving azithromycin. There is also an isolated report of azithromycin-induced hypersensitivity syndrome. Allergic reactions (including arthralgia, edema, urticaria, and angioedema) and anaphylaxis (rarely fatal) have been reported during postmarketing experience.

Cardiovascular

Cardiovascular side effects have rarely included arrhythmias (including ventricular tachycardia), prolongation of the QT interval, torsades de pointes, palpitations, hypotension, and chest pain in postmarketing experience. A causal relationship has not been established.

Hepatic

Hepatic side effects have infrequently included transient elevations of liver function tests (including AST and ALT) and elevated bilirubin. Hepatitis and cholestatic jaundice, as well as rare cases of hepatic necrosis and hepatic failure (some resulting in death), have been reported during postmarketing experience.

Local

Local side effects associated with intravenous administration of the drug have included pain at injection site (6.5%) and local inflammation (3.1%)

Nervous system

Nervous system side effects have included headache, somnolence, vertigo, and dizziness in approximately 1% of patients. Hearing disturbances including hearing loss, deafness, and/or tinnitus have been reported rarely. Paresthesia, convulsions, hyperactivity, nervousness, agitation, and syncope have been reported during postmarketing experience.

Dermatologic

Dermatologic side effects have included rash, pruritus, and urticaria. Photosensitivity and, rarely, serious skin reactions (including erythema multiforme, Stevens-Johnson syndrome, and toxic epidermal necrolysis) have been reported during postmarketing experience.

Other

Other side effects have included asthenia. Taste/smell perversion and/or loss (rare), fatigue, and malaise have been reported during postmarketing experience.

Renal

Renal side effects have rarely included elevations in serum creatinine and blood urea nitrogen. Interstitial nephritis and acute renal failure have been reported during postmarketing experience. Interstitial nephritis resulting in permanent renal failure has been reported in a patient receiving azithromycin monotherapy.

Hematologic

Hematologic side effects have included decreased lymphocytes, increased eosinophils, leukopenia, and neutropenia. Thrombocytopenia has been reported during postmarketing experience.

Metabolic

Metabolic side effects have included reduced bicarbonate and alterations in potassium.

Psychiatric

Psychiatric side effects have included aggressive reaction and anxiety during postmarketing experience.

Genitourinary

Genitourinary side effects have included vaginitis. Moniliasis has been reported during postmarketing experience.

Have you tried Dexilant for the GERD/acute/severe gastritis? I also have this and severe/acute esophagitis. I've had gastro diseases since birth, but it really hit me hard at 13 when I almost died from Ulcerative Colitis. I also have Diverticulosis, colonic dysmotility, ARD/CAPPS (Adhesion Related Disease with Complex Abdominal and Pelvic Pain Syndrome, Hiatal Hernia, Internal Hemorrhoids, nutcracker esophagus, and just recently diagnosed with Barrett's Esophagus. I've been dealing with chronic nausea for the last 3 to 4 months and have always been prescribed Phenergan for it. It's not working. The ONLY thing that seems to help and only for the first hour or two afterwards, is when I take my pain medications. I also deal with chronic intractable pain from not only all of the above, but many more diseases and illnesses. I have also in the past come up positive for the H-Pylori bacteria which was awful. 14 pills a day (3 different antibiotics), for 10 days to cure it. But it can come back. I would highly recommend to everyone going to the website drugs.com and joining up and input all of your medications and diseases. It will let you know of any severe, moderate or mild interactions between your medications as well as with your diseases and illnesses. The FDA will also notify you by email if they find out anything wrong with your medications, such as recalls, etc. I hope all of this helps.


----------

